# Oldest Elgin FALCON on the Road????



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2014)

I Took her for a Ride After a Long Break and Few Changes in Style!!!!!
*Is She the Oldest Falcon Alive???
Serial #: L16241
*

Nothing More on the BB!








Age Based Opinions Appreciated!


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 16, 2014)

Think the Falcon was introduced in 1934. 
Who knows?? Nice handle bars!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Love me some falcons*

Very cool bike you lucky dog!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Guys for the Comments!

Maybe It Was Made in 1933 as a 1934 Model Bike????

Notice the Seat Post Clamp; 1934 Has the Long Seat Post???


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice patina! Those handlebars complete the look on the bike. Looks very vintage.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like it rolled right outta it's skin!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Cool!*



rustjunkie said:


> Looks like it rolled right outta it's skin!





Very Good Observation,,,,I Have to Give it to You!!!!
Good Eye!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe the oldest of these frames known, but with ladies radius fenders, a Colson fork and other departures, not scoring many points as a Falcon.
Not saying it isn't a neat, personalized bike though.
Chris


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 17, 2014)

*I Know!*



scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe the oldest of these frames known, but with ladies radius fenders, a Colson fork and other departures, not scoring many points as a Falcon.
> Not saying it isn't a neat, personalized bike though.
> Chris




Not Just the Oldest, But The Coolest!!!!
At Least They are Quality Time Period Items, Not Repos!!!
Look at The Rare Wheels and The Rear Reflector!!!!
Thanks for the Observation Though!


----------



## mike j (Jul 17, 2014)

This bike has some serious attitude, very understated in that lush tropic setting. All in all, a real nice vintage rider.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 18, 2014)

*I think mine is older...lol*

I have a fall winter catalog from 1933 and the elgin and falcon are in there.

My serial number is L4276


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a sweet ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 19, 2014)

Robertriley; 

Default I think mine is older...lol 
I have a fall winter catalog from 1933 and the elgin and falcon are in there.


Clean Lady!
Very Interesting!!!

*Could You Post The Catalog Page and Year????
*
By the Way, Mine is a Rider while Yours is a Trailer Queen!  lol

Thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 19, 2014)

*I'll post a picture when I get back in town.*

[QUOTE

*Could You Post The Catalog Page and Year????
*
By the Way, Mine is a Rider while Yours is a Trailer Queen!  lol

Thanks![/QUOTE]

Definentley not a trailer queen, she's has seen many coffee shops...and a few bars.  Not riding her would be like having a hot wife and sleeping in different rooms!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 19, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Definentley not a trailer queen, she's has seen many coffee shops...and a few bars.  Not riding her would be like having a hot wife and sleeping in different rooms!




I keep all my hot wives in different rooms but I never sleep with any of them.  I have seen these bikes with 28" wheels, I would assume they are the oldest models.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 19, 2014)

i do have a fork for yours, i do not have the truss plate,,,


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like serial on both puts them at 1933 but RR has you beat by almost 12000 units so I think he is the winner so far for oldest Falcon on the road. I love to see those decked out with the Wildcat siren. Were SS fenders optional on the Falcon? V/r Shawn


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 19, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I keep all my hot wives in different rooms but I never sleep with any of them.  I have seen these bikes with 28" wheels, I would assume they are the oldest models.




I had a 28" wheeled one ages ago...I'll dig up the pic..


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 19, 2014)

*You Could be Right!!!*



Freqman1 said:


> Looks like serial on both puts them at 1933 but RR has you beat by almost 12000 units so I think he is the winner so far for oldest Falcon on the road. I love to see those decked out with the Wildcat siren. Were SS fenders optional on the Falcon? V/r Shawn




You Could be Right!!!

Is there a possibility of Being from different Builders????  Westfield and ????
I'm Concerned with My Seat Post Being So Low!  Does Not Look Like it was Broken, So If It Was, It Was Well Repaired!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 19, 2014)

*This ad is also in the elgin/hawthorne book*







Here you go


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 20, 2014)

*That's It!!!!!!!*

That's It!!!!!!!

Take a Look at the Seat Post Base,,,,,,,,,,, It's Short Like Mine!!!!!! lol, lol,,,,
So, Why Does Yours have the Long Seat Post Base????

Great Catalog Research Question????

Thanks!


----------

